# Bem-vindo aos 1000, Benvindo! Bem-vindo aos mais de 1000, JOCA!



## Vanda

*Rodada dupla! FESTA NO ARRAIÁ!
**"Nossos meninos" resolveram atacar em bloco. O jeito é acender a fogueira, descer o quentão e a canjica e sacudir o arraiá.

BENVINDO
**
Outro que, na calada da noite, passou 
fulminantemente pelos 1000 que nem percebemos. 
Ainda a tempo, bem-vindo ao batismo dos 1000, 
Benvindo! 
Seus posts são sempre bem recebidos!
Obrigada por elevar nosso cantinho lusófono!
-----------------------------------------------------------
JOCA**

Passando despercebidamente dos 1000, nosso JOCA é outro que chegou lá, na calada da noite! Também sempre muito gentil e atento, presença importante no nosso cantinho!


Rapazes, aguardamos os próximos 1000! E vamos dançar a quadrilha!

*​


----------



## olivinha

Opa, este nosso arraial anda muito animado ultimamente. E ao forró do Benvindo eu não posso faltar!

*Parabéns ao forero mais gentil e cortês do fórum*!​ 
Um brinde, gente! 

E saúde, Benvindo, para que te inspires para outros 1000 posts, que esta tua admiradora mal pode esperar para lê-los. 

Um forte abraço,
O


----------



## coolbrowne

Faço minhas as palavras de olivinha (com sua licença ).

Sempre um prazer trocar idéias com *Benvindo* e, mais recentemente, com *Joca*.

Um grande abraço, cavalheiros!


----------



## Nanon

Eu não quero matar dois pássaros de um tiro, de fato não quero matar nenhum deles... só quero propor outro brinde, pois o Benvindo e o Joca merecem pelo menos dois!


----------



## Guigo

Salta um chope duplo, daqueles estilo _maracanã_, para brindarmos (e depois bebermos, obviamente) ao *Benvindo* e ao* Joca*.

PARABÉNS!!!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Joca e Benvindo,
Podem ficar tranqüilos: agora não vai ter versinho.  
Grande abraço aos dois.


----------



## olivinha

Passa o quentão, moderesa, que a festa continua.
Que seria do fórum sem nosso engenheiro de plantão? 
Parabéns, Joca, e _por supuesto_ que venham 1000 mais. 
Tim-tim! Cheers! ¡Salud!
E um abração,
O


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns a ambos.

Dupla festa!


----------



## Macunaíma

Sem versinhos? Ahhhh.... acho que os dois mereciam os versos cinzelados do Dom. Talvez ainda haja tempo do Amufadado, tocado pelas Tágides, aparecer por aqui.

Mas enquanto os espíritos não se elevam, eu queria deixar meus parabéns aos dois, não só pelos posts, mas pela companhia agradável que sempre foram e são.

Parabéns! Herzlichen glückwunsch! Félicitations! Congratulations!


----------



## curlyboy20

Parabéns!

(Eu já disse que quero um versinho quando chegar aos 2,000!!!!!)


----------



## Carfer

Dançarino nunca fui e também nunca tive queda para a bebida. Mas cantar, canto (parabéns incluídos) e de qualquer maneira, há sempre lugar para emborcar um copito à saúde dos amigos. À vossa, Benvindo e Joca,  e que venham mais mil.


----------



## almufadado

Para o Benvindo :

Já tivemos nossas turras,
mas também nossos acordos !
Nenhumas viraram surras, 
Por ser(mos) de bons modos 

Benvindo mostra ser bem elegante
na construção dos argumentos,
Tem sabedoria de gigante, 
e a cortesia certa nos momentos!

Percorremos caminhos diversos 
Um de cada lado do Atlântico
Por prosa, em rimas ou versos
Comunicar mas sendo semântico !

Não sei se é monge hospitalário
Ou guru de teoremas
Mas tem por aqui um relicário
De muitos bons temas

Começou com a "tendência histórica 
(...) dos verbos defectivos",
mas não tem falta de formas flexionais.
Tem memória e sabedoria rica
que demonstra nestes discursos colectivos
e que transmite, de bom grado, aos demais.

Por isso pergunto: só mil ? 
Se valeram por milhares e tais !
Todos lhe tiramos o nosso "til" (="chapéu" em Portugal)
E o esperamos ver em muitos mais arraiais 

Bem haja,  Benvindo !

Seu,
Almufadado.


----------



## coquis14

Parabéns colegas!


----------



## Joca

Bem, não vou esperar mais . Quero agradecer a todos os que "postaram" aqui suas gentis palavras, embora muitos ainda nem me conheçam direito. Não sei se minhas contribuições são tão boas assim; na verdade, acho que me caracterizo melhor por "pegar o bonde andando". (Não sei se os portugueses entendem bem essa expressão. É entrar numa discussão quando ela já está encaminhada...) Sou, por assim dizer, um palpiteiro.  E a verdade é que *aprendo aqui muito mais do que ensino*. Então, no fundo, sou eu quem devo agradecer a vocês todos.

Um abraço,

Joca (José Carlos)

PS. A partir de sexta-feira, estarei em viagem durante umas duas semanas, portanto penso que não frequentarei o fórum nesse período. Não estranhem minha súbita ausência.


----------



## almufadado

Só mesmo contribui
o contribuinte líquido !
Também se lhe atribui
por ser mesmo merecido !

Pegue o bonde onde pegar
Melhor peguar o bonde andando
Do que nunca sequer lhe tocar !
Só nunca vá na frente ... empurrando ! 

Aprender, aprender, aprender
Nunca ninguém vai parar !
Todos gostamos de saber
Que também tem algo para ensinar !

Suas contribuições
são sempre boas
que os contextos, esses
São como as meloas !
Só abrindo sem previsões,
na maioria das vezes,
se tira grande lições !

Se o seu peito dá paltites
Por ter um grande coração
Venham lá os seus palpites
Complete assim a lição !

Fique bem e bem haja !

PS: Boa viagem ....volta e volte !


----------



## Joca

Juro que não esperava (por) essa! 

Você me fez sorrir. Ou melhor: _fizeste-me sorrir_.

Fico a lhe dever um poema. _Fico a dever-te um poema_.

Dizem que, de uma viagem, sempre se volta mais sábio. Quem sabe se isso acontece comigo, também.

Obrigado e abraços!

JC


----------

